# My new beard buster!!



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Look what Aaron brought home for me today!!!  

A new Remington 870 SPS-T SMAG Max Turkey with the tactical/adjustable stock, and pistol grip!!









(Don't mind the speaker and cable wires in the background, still need to run those under the floor )










Look out Mr. Turkey... here I come!!! :lol:


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

sweet nice gun!!!


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

You won't be disappointed!


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Wow! Nice set up!:coolgleam


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow! sweet gun Amy..I have a nice one also but I'll be starting out this year with my bow!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

wow that thing is purrty... but for turkeys? :lol: j/k you better get that on video.. he is going to go POOF

i got my first turkey with a shotgun too.. you have to start somewhere  

see i get to pick on people once in a while too haha


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Thanks guys! 




HunterHawk said:


> wow that thing is purrty... but for turkeys? :lol: j/k you better get that on video.. he is going to go POOF
> 
> i got my first turkey with a shotgun too.. you have to start somewhere
> 
> see i get to pick on people once in a while too haha


It is purrrty Hawk!! I said I wanted a camo one!! It will be on video, won't it Steve???? 

I was thinking I may still try it with a bow... just depends on my confidence with it. BUT if all else fails, I have this guy to take em down with


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

AmyInMI said:


> It is purrrty Hawk!! I said I wanted a camo one!! It will be on video, won't it Steve????
> 
> I was thinking I may still try it with a bow... just depends on my confidence with it. BUT if all else fails, I have this guy to take em down with


yes it will....and your turkey is going to be bigger then hawks to!! i promise you that!!!


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol: Hawk any advice on how NOT to become the center of allll the jokes??


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Enjoy your new gun it'll get the job done. I use a bow too but towards the end of the season when the tag is still in my pocket throwing some lead at one seems to ease the painGood-luck!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Sweet gun and with you packing that,remind me to never piss you off :lol:.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Wowza! It's a nice one.

Big T


----------



## BAMBAM18 (Mar 12, 2008)

Very nice good luck!!!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

SPITFIRE said:


> Sweet gun and with you packing that,remind me to never piss you off :lol:.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Yep, just don't cross the Eaton County line and we'll be fine!! :lol 



QDMAMAN said:


> Wowza! It's a nice one.
> Big T


Thanks Tony! I am STILL waiting for Aaron to pipe in and comment on how it is HIS gun, not mine!! :lol: :lol: Bet ya he didn't think he would one day be fighting over a GUN with his wife!! :yikes: :lol:


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Very nice!


----------



## TommyB (Nov 15, 2007)

That is one fine looking shotgun!!


----------



## Zarathustra (Oct 5, 2005)

Sweet! Looks like a good option for turkeys and coyotes.


----------



## Four Seasons (Dec 22, 2008)

Congrats on the new set-up! Hope it serves you well this Spring!

-FS


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice rig, what loads you using in that bad boy?


----------



## chef daddy (Dec 28, 2007)

nice real nice,, iam jealous!!!  he is the man.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Thanks for all the comments guys! 



3fingervic said:


> Nice rig, what loads you using in that bad boy?


I haven't decided yet to be honest... probably a bit lighter of a load so it doesn't knock me on my behind!! 





chef daddy said:


> nice real nice,, i am jealous!!!  he is the man.


 :lol: too funny!! :lol: He just bought a new Matthews DXT so I think we're even right now since I just got my bow less than 2 weeks ago too!!


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

Amy's got pics of her shooting her new bow too......


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

kristie said:


> Amy's got pics of her shooting her new bow too......


 
:yikes: Yea yea yea... shut up little birdie!!!! :lol:


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

:lol::SHOCKED::gaga:


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

kristie said:


> :lol::SHOCKED::gaga:


All I have to say is I have a blackmail pic and I've heard karma is a b**** :lol: :evilsmile :lol: :evilsmile


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

Yah I remembered that after my post....so nevermind.....

I love you amy my bestest friend.......


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

nice looking gun, I have the mossburg tactical turkey, same pistol grip and collapsable stock. THat gun will pack a wallop with the 3 1/2 inch turkey loads in it. Be ready for some hand aches with that pistol grip. Other than that I like the design and the shot pattern is great.


----------



## eboll (May 6, 2008)

Wow- nice set up. Looks good


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Gezz with a gun like that, how can any other team think they have a chance against the "BEARD BUSTERS". That'll turn any red head into a jelly head!! Congrats!!

Pics - Shooting bow!! Where???


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

kristie said:


> Amy's got pics of her shooting her new bow too......


 bring out the pics! lets see!


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

kristie said:


> Amy's got pics of her shooting her new bow too......


*I think there may be a few guys on here requesting something from AmyInMichigan.*
*Please tell me its a Hoyt that you are shooting?:evil: *


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

BWHUNTR said:


> *I think there may be a few guys on here requesting something from AmyInMichigan.*
> *Please tell me its a Hoyt that you are shooting?:evil: *


I'm sure she is smarter then that:lol:.......Mack


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

:gaga::shhh:


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

bigrackmack said:


> I'm sure she is smarter then that:lol:.......Mack


*uhhhhhhhhhhh come on Bigrackmack don't tell me you're not a part of the Hoyt family either.:sad::sad:*


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

BWHUNTR said:


> *uhhhhhhhhhhh come on Bigrackmack don't tell me you're not a part of the Hoyt family either.:sad::sad:*


hoyts suck!!!!:yikes:


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

BWHUNTR said:


> *I think there may be a few guys on here requesting something from AmyInMichigan.*
> *Please tell me its a Hoyt that you are shooting?:evil: *


:yikes: LMAO!!!! My gosh... I head off to my Mental Health/ Psych clinicals at school and all hell breaks out here about my freaking bow pics... NOPE!! they will not be posted! :lol: Honestly, they are a bit blurry anyways... once I get some better ones, I'll consider it!!  

And no Pat, I shoot a Mission  

Kristy- I'm gonna kick your @$$, look what you started!!!

BigRack- Yep, you're right, I am smart enough to know not to post pics for the peanut gallery here! 


You all will just have to ask Steve1983 about my "form", we shoot together all the time!


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

AmyInMI said:


> :yikes: LMAO!!!! My gosh... I head off to my Mental Health/ Psych clinicals at school and all hell breaks out here about my freaking bow pics... NOPE!! they will not be posted! :lol: Honestly, they are a bit blurry anyways... once I get some better ones, I'll consider it!!
> 
> And no Pat, I shoot a Mission
> 
> ...


she will be killing some deer in no time!!!! and as for her form........no comment!!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

:lol: Thanks Steve! Goofball!!


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

AmyInMI said:


> :lol: Thanks Steve! Goofball!!


no problem....


----------

